# Bike Xtreme in Limone am 14.10.07



## The Tretschwein (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Hier noch ein obergeiles Rennen.

Ort: Limone am Gardasee.
Strecke: einmal krass 1800hm am Stück rauf und danach mit kurzem Zwischenanstieglein vom Tremalzo runter nach Limone. Letztes Stück ist echt heftig.

Bins 3mal schon gefahren und finde es bei gutem Wetter hammergeil!

Infos:

www.bikex-treme.com


----------



## Kompostman (8. Oktober 2007)

http://www.bikex-treme.com/percorsoD.html

Wenn man nur was von der Übersetzung verstehen würde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (8. Oktober 2007)

...
Aber vorsicht: "Drei tödliche Abfahrten..."


----------



## Kompostman (8. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich ja. Deswegen ja auch das große D hinter percorso im link
Scheint nur leider von google übersetzt worden zu sein.



> Drei tödliche Abfahrten folgen auf eine Steigung ähnlich wie Stelvio (aber ausgehoben), in einer unglaubliche Landschaft aus dolomitischer Nadel.
> Diese Rennen, im Jahre 1990 geboren, macht sich für die grosse Gewinne bestimmte Gesamtsumme



Und was ist eine 95% Steigung und wer kann da hochfahren?


----------



## The Tretschwein (8. Oktober 2007)

Also echt fies ist das letzte Stück vom Passo Guil zur Malga Dalo weiter nach Limone.

Steile superenge Kehren mit Stufen in der Kehre, tiefer feiner Schotter, und ab Dalo kopfgrosses Pflaster. Da prügelt es dir die Handgelenke nieder.

Vom Tremalzo heizen die Italiener echt saugut. Da kommen wir nicht mit.

Dennoch sehr sehr geiler Kurs.

Hm ja mei..die habens nicht so mit dem Internet dieses JAhr


----------



## gaggo (8. Oktober 2007)

Sach ma Klaus, is das nicht die letze Abfahrt von der 2006er T A C gewesen?


----------



## The Tretschwein (8. Oktober 2007)

Nein. Die ging ja auf der anderen Seite des Sees von Santa Barbara runter Richtung Torbole.

Die wäre im Vergleich eine planierte Autobahn


----------



## speedy_j (8. Oktober 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Und was ist eine 95% Steigung und wer kann da hochfahren?



ist ein gefälle von 95%, also ca. 43°. das kann man noch recht locker abfahren.
wobei es nach höhenprofil nur ein paar kurze stellen sein können.


----------



## Kompostman (9. Oktober 2007)

43° im Uphill? Das möchte ich sehen......


----------



## aka (9. Oktober 2007)

Ja mei, da haben sie sich halt verschrieben, meinten sicher 9% statt 95% (guck mal wo das % Zeichen auf der Tastatur ist) abfahrt vom Tremalzo runter


----------



## Kompostman (9. Oktober 2007)

Ist ja nicht so ernst gemeint mit der Korinthenkackerei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Oktober 2007)

genau! Vergleichs mit der italienischen Seite.


----------



## aka (9. Oktober 2007)

Hm, das Rennen hoert sich ja echt gut an, schade dass ich da nicht hin kann. Kommt auf die Liste der noch zu fahrenden Rennen 
Hast du noch weitere gute Tipps in Sachen Maras am Lago?


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Oktober 2007)

*Rampiledro*

www.rampitour.com / rampitour trentino.


Bei Livigno ( jetzt nich Lago ):
La Pedaleda


----------



## Catsoft (9. Oktober 2007)

gaggo schrieb:


> Sach ma Klaus, is das nicht die letze Abfahrt von der 2006er T A C gewesen?



Genau! 

@Treti: Die Abfahrt nach Torbole (Riva) war dieses Jahr und wir haben 2007


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Oktober 2007)

ah! Musste schon überlegen was TAC sein soll.


----------



## kodak (9. Oktober 2007)

... also ich kenne die Abfahrt vom Passo del Guil nach Limone, als Wanderer ... da kommt vor allem die eine Engstelle wo der Weg sich richtig einzwaengt, danach geht es sehr, sehr steil nach rechts weiter ...
wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, ja es war die Abfahrt 2006 der TAC, es lagen im September noch genug Trinkflaschen im Wald verstreut (alle wohl gefuellt ;-), der gepflasterte Weg ist wie Treti schrieb der Hammer (auch fuer Wanderer), da ist die Tremalzo-Abfahrt dagegen ein Zuckerschlecken ...

Percy (als Wanderer dort oefters unterwegs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Oktober 2007)

Da gibts einen Italiener..Bomboni oder so. Der brennt ohne Bremse über dieses Pflaster. Dar rüttelt dann nichts mehr.....gaaanz einfach...


----------



## Reignman (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
wer hat das Rennen gewonnen? Der simoni?
finde keine Ergebnisse auf der Internetseite.
ciao


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Oktober 2007)

der simoni.......pffff.....Bei der technischen Strecke hatte er doppelt nix zu melden.


----------



## Reignman (15. Oktober 2007)

naja,ein Italiener, der regelmässig mitfährt und den mitorganisiert, meinte noch am Donnerstag, dass der Simoni beim Uphill 3- 4 Minuten auf die anderen rausfährt.
Und diesen Zeitvorsprung kann über den Downhill halten bzw ins Ziel retten...
hat in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht geklappt, ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis..


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Oktober 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> naja,ein Italiener, der regelmässig mitfährt und den mitorganisiert, meinte noch am Donnerstag, dass der Simoni beim Uphill 3- 4 Minuten auf die anderen rausfährt.
> Und diesen Zeitvorsprung kann über den Downhill halten bzw ins Ziel retten...
> hat in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht geklappt, ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis..



Kann ER beim Extreme nicht! Es gibt Leute die holen hier orginale 5-7 Minuten rein.
Und bergauf gibt es MTB Spezialisten da unten. Da darf sich der Strassenmann nix einbilden.

Pallhuber, Ramon Bianchi, Roel Paulissen, Castagnetti ( sofern er nicht wieder mit Testo erwischt wird ) etc...


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Oktober 2007)

Da haben wir es ja:
Simoni? Was haben die Leute mit dem?

Ordine d' arrivo maschile: 
1. Ramon Bianchi (Scott) in 2 ore 27' 53''; 
2. Massimo De Bertolis (Full Dynamix) a 16''; 
3. Yuri Ragnoli (Lee Cougan Macosta) a 3' 37''; 
4. Riccardo Milesi (Lissone Mtb) a 4' 05''; 
5. Mauro Bettin (Full Dynamix) a 7' 27''; 
6. Martin Kraler (Aut - Gewiss Bianchi) a 7' 27''; 
7. Hannes Pallhuber (Mapei Merida) a 8' 54''; 
8. Carlo Manfredi Zaglio (team Todesco) a 9' 06''; 
9. Thomas Paccagnella (Full Dynamix) a 9' 34''; 
10. Andrei Mukhin (NSR Torrevilla) a 9' 39''.


----------



## Reignman (15. Oktober 2007)

glaube ich dir gerne.
meinte nur, dass der Uphill relativ viel Asphalt hat (komplett bis Vesio) und einige betonierte Passagen hoch zum Tremalzo und dies möglich sein könnte. Wie gesagt, war ja die Spekulationen von einem Italiener, dass er den Vorsprung dann ins Ziel retten könnte.
und wer hat nun gewonnen? vor allem in welcher Zeit?


----------



## Reignman (15. Oktober 2007)

naja, war letztes Jahr italienischer MTB-Meister..
so schlecht kann der gar nicht sein.


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Oktober 2007)

Italiener und Simoni.....mein Gott...das ist wie Ferrari und Schuhmacher (wobei der echt schnell ist) . Die stilisieren doch gleich einen zum Helden.

Asphalt bergauf....ich sehe schon du bist noch kein Italienisches MTB Race gefahren.....bianchi und Co verschwinden bergauf im Hyperraum.

Was glaubst du warum so selten unsere Helden aus den Hefterln da mit fahren?
Hmm? Weil die so grausam abgefackelt werden. Paniert, hingerichtet.

Da muss schon der Krahler, Dietsch, Lakata Federn lassen.
Kraler hats einmal gewonnen. Da haben sich die beiden Führenden Italiener bergab 3 mal aufs Maul gelegt. So krass haben die es sich besorgt. War Bianchi und Castagnetti.


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Oktober 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> naja, war letztes Jahr italienischer MTB-Meister..
> so schlecht kann der gar nicht sein.



siehe oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (15. Oktober 2007)

Claus, glaube dir das gerne. Bist ja ein Insider  
wie gesagt, sagte mir ein Italiener, der selber mitfährt und mitorganisiert.
Daher dachte ich, dass schon einiges dran sein könnte.
aber DAnke für die Ergebnisse.

aber wie konnte der dann letztes Jahr Weltmeister werden, wenn die anderen so hochfliegen. Oder war die Strecke komplett asphaltiert???  
ciao


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Oktober 2007)

Ergebnisse Online:
http://www.bikex-treme.com/bike_extreme_2007_assoluta.pdf


----------



## Reignman (15. Oktober 2007)

Simoni ist ja gar nicht mitgefahren, finde ihn zumindestens auf der Liste nicht


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Oktober 2007)

ja klar.....beim Dolomiti war er auch angekündigt und hat abgesagt. Die Strecke wäre zu anspruchsvoll und die MTB Profis ihm deutlich überlegen.
Genau so ist es auch.


----------



## jason_wurzel (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich find das Rennen auch sehr reizvoll, wenn ich am Lago bin, bin ich eh immer auf der Westseite unterwegs. Wie ist das denn da mit der Anmeldung? Geht das Online? und wie lang vorher?
Also ich bin nächstes Jahr dabei :-D


----------



## Reignman (17. Oktober 2007)

jason_wurzel schrieb:


> Ich find das Rennen auch sehr reizvoll, wenn ich am Lago bin, bin ich eh immer auf der Westseite unterwegs. Wie ist das denn da mit der Anmeldung? Geht das Online? und wie lang vorher?
> Also ich bin nächstes Jahr dabei :-D



servus,
bist du den 117-er schon mal gefahren? Sonst kann ich dir nur raten, im Vorfeld das Ding mal anzusehen. Ist echt knackig, vor allem im Rennen. Wenn es regnet, dann kannst du spätestens den unteren Grobkopfsteinpflasterteil umbenennen von Bike-Xtreme auf Bike-Kamikaze  
Ist prinzipiell immer Ende September/Anfang Oktober, anmelden kannst dich bei den meisten Rennen online ein paar Tage zuvor noch. Genauer musst auf der Homepage mal schauen, die oben Tretschwein angegeben hat.
vg


----------



## jason_wurzel (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi Hubert! 

Jo werd ich mal antesten. Aber du kennst mich ja, gegen knackige Trails/Pisten hab ich nix. Ok hast recht, im Rennen ist das nochmal was anderes, mit zuviel Adrenalin im Blut ^^
Die nächste Lago-Ausfahrt kommt bestimmt, da werd ich den mal testen. Vielleicht kimmst ja mit  

Gruß, 
Michi


----------



## Reignman (17. Oktober 2007)

jason_wurzel schrieb:


> Hi Hubert!
> 
> Jo werd ich mal antesten. Aber du kennst mich ja, gegen knackige Trails/Pisten hab ich nix. Ok hast recht, im Rennen ist das nochmal was anderes, mit zuviel Adrenalin im Blut ^^
> Die nächste Lago-Ausfahrt kommt bestimmt, da werd ich den mal testen. Vielleicht kimmst ja mit
> ...



natürlich, Für Testfahren am Lago bin ich doch immer zu haben  
aber das Rennen musst alleine fahre, ist mir einfach zu heftig der Downhill in einem Rennen.  
habe dir vorher ne private Nachricht geschrieben, vielleicht klappt es nächste Saison. Kenne mich in der Gegend ganz gut aus, und hätte da einige spannende Alternativen parat.
Gruss
Hubert


----------



## The Tretschwein (17. Oktober 2007)

Man kann sich auch problemlos vor Ort noch am Vortag anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (18. Oktober 2007)

bin den marathon selbst noch nie gefahren, aber auf die letzte abfahrt wäre ich jetzt auch gespannt...

interessant finde ich die downhillwertung. 2005 fuhr martino fruet den ganzen seilbahn-rauffahr-jungs auf und davon und stellte den absoluten downhill rekord auf. und das mit hardtail. nicht schlecht finde ich. (übrigens einer der wenigen, der ab und zu noch v-brake fährt im rennen.)

heuer war kraler der schnellste. wenn wir die vermutlichen downhilljungs mal weglassen.


----------



## maxmistral (18. Oktober 2007)

gaggo schrieb:


> Sach ma Klaus, is das nicht die letze Abfahrt von der 2006er T A C gewesen?



Stimmt über die Bike-Xtreme Strecke ging es 2006 runter mit Zielort Limone. Ein besonderer Genuss auf Race-Hardtail, SID und V-Brakes.  

Die Abfahrt über Santa Barbara die Tretschwein meint kommt meistens wenn Etappenziel Riva ist wie z.B. 2007


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. Oktober 2007)

Hoi Lens. Logo V Brake. Er bremst ja auch fast nicht.


----------



## lens83 (18. Oktober 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hoi Lens. Logo V Brake. Er bremst ja auch fast nicht.



schade nur dass er bergauf nicht zu den absoluten topleuten gehört. ala paez & co.
ok, wir schweifen ab.


----------

